# Karl Richter, Otto Klemperer and Wolfgang Gonnenwein sped up in Audacity



## SyphiliSSchubert (Sep 21, 2020)

I did a nice experiment. I got Karl Richter's Mass in B Minor and both Bach Passions, and sped them via Audacity to be close to the HIP tempos. It sounds amazing now!
I then decided to do the same to Klemperer's versions of the SMP and Mass in B Minor, and to Gonnenwein's version of the St John Passion. 

I was surprised by the results. Really nice versions.


----------

